# CryTech announce CryENGINE 3



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Source

Sweet Moses!!!
Time to upgrade I guess. :laugh:

Can't wait to see some new screens. Or videos. Or just some specs listed.
I wonder how much more photorealistic they can make it.
Imagine the next step.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I guess they are getting ready for Win7 and Direct X 11.



> Features of DX11 include:
> 1. Uses much less system memory irregardless of how many windows you have open. However GPU memory will still be consumed (so close them windows before playing games)
> 2. Introduces Direct2D for hardware accelerated 2D. This is a replacement for the software only GDI/GDI+ Windows uses to render 2D objects (like splines). Direct2D is rumored to be ported to Vista and XP.
> 3. Better display scaling, this is mostly when you have a projector hooked up to your widescreen laptop.
> ...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Better Multithreading support and Tessellation are what I'm hoping for.
When I first read about DX 11 a few months back I didn't understand what Tessellation did. After spending ages reading about it I can safely say it sounds awesome. =)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

there's an MMO that's going to use the Cyengine

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/48957


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

my PC is hardly able to run Cryengine 2, and they are making Cryengine 3!!
lol
maybe it's time to look for a good job and build a damn good PC :tongue:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

First footage:
YouTube - CryEngine 3 Techdemo

Seems like they haven't changed much. From what I have read, it sounds like they might be running a native DX10 engine now instead of a DX9 engine with bells and whistles attached.
I must say though, the lighting does look a lot better, and the physics seem more realistic.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well I'll be getting the game no matter what and I hope they optimized the engine.. They diodn't release the specs on the tested comp!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good, at least the storyline looks as if they have moved away from the island and gone to a futuristic city.

I recon with the Cryengine 3 is just small fixes and features they have added that couldn't be done properly in DX9


----------

